# brick wall



## Jcoffee (Sep 8, 2006)

another kinda of abstract


----------



## fightheheathens (Sep 8, 2006)

lovely tones


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes... looks great especially those bricks that do not lay precisely n the wall..


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 9, 2006)

Tones are good but also (of course) the effect of the long shadows thrown by those bricks that were not fully inserted into the wall. Cool effect created by the builder, well spotted and put into your frame by yourself. Good.


----------

